# Got some time to compose finally...



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey guys, 
after doing so much sample stuff I currently found some time to compose a few new pieces just for fun and to test how far I can get with the rebuild of my template. 
It´s great to just use the tools I´ve done (and a few others  ). 

Hope you like it.

*Balloonride*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F103129738&secret_url=false[/flash]

*An unexpected Journey*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F103128720&secret_url=false[/flash]

*An Ode to Mir*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F103127815&secret_url=false[/flash]


All the best,

Hendrik


----------



## Blakus (Jul 29, 2013)

Really amazing work Hendrik. Thoroughly enjoyed all of them! I hope you find more time to compose soon!


----------



## apessino (Jul 29, 2013)

:shock: Wow - AMAZING work. So good that it turned me from lurker into poster just so I could compliment you. :D 

Also, when I first saw "Ode to Mir" I thought it was a piece to celebrate the Vienna MIR Pro software... :mrgreen:


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jul 29, 2013)

This is some phenomenal writing. Just as I posted one of my pieces today thinking it was pretty good, I hear these, and know I still have way to go!

Very nice!

Don


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you so much!

@apessino: Haha no, I used another reverb for that piece. 
I wrote this for a space station Mir exhibition.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds absolutely fantastic, Hentrik! Just smiles from ear to ear. I second Blakus; I really hope you have more time to score in the future because this is absolutely first class! The writing, the template, the production. It was like three shots of inspiration. Thank you!

Are the scores available? If not are there plans to release them (for purchase)?

- Mike


----------



## Martin K (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Hendrik!

Really wonderful pieces. I especially enjoyed "An Ode to Mir"

Thanks for sharing.

best,
Martin


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I second everything said before me, well done!
But there is some crazy sub-bass stuff going on in each one of the pieces. I assume it is with the Orchestral bass drum?
You wouldn't hear it without a sub or bassy headphones.


----------



## BenG (Jul 30, 2013)

This is amazing! Really quite astonishing and inspiring. Thanks for sharing Hendrik!


----------



## handz (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello Hendrik 

nice to hear some of your music. I like the An unexpected Journey and ode to Mir most, in the Ballon ride is nice too but some passages sounded bit too static and empty to me also strings does not sound too convicing in this piece. But Really enjoyed listening to all of them


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad you like it and thanks for all the feedback, guys 

Mike Marino, they are not available anywhere but I could send you the mp3s via mail.
Just send me your email via PM.


----------



## ryans (Jul 30, 2013)

These were a pleasure to listen to, thank you.

Ryan


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice Hendrik!

My favorite is the Ode to Mir!


----------



## sherief83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very impressive works and mix especially. Congrats on your wonderful works.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice, I enjoyed the excellent mix and orchestration. And, you really gave me an emotional experience on each of the pieces. Thank you for sharing!

Mike


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very impressive and inspiring work Hendrick. Nice use of orchestral colors!

Jdiggity is right, there's some wild stuff going on in the bass (quite interesting actually - I thought my son was running up and down the stairs - good thing I didn't scold him). What is this?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great feedback.

@synergy543: It sounds good here but I have to mention that my sub isn't really well and limits the output sometimes. Will check that in another studio later.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 3, 2013)

Stunning work! Great sounding template, and stirring compositions. I particularly liked the Balloon Ride and the Ode to Mir. There is a sub frequency issue that you could fix, but that does not detract from my enjoyment!


----------



## Christof (Aug 3, 2013)

Sounds awesome, you must be a big JW fan!!!


----------



## IgnasiVelasco (Aug 3, 2013)

I would describe this music as one that feels good to listen to. Please don't stop composing


----------



## impressions (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh I want those chops  really good work!


----------

